# locked pro tech mitre saw



## jocon (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi - My pro tech mitre saw 7023 is locked in a down position and I can not release it - it was given to me several years ago and I do not have the manual and I tried pushing and pulling every button/knob on the saw but it will not release - is anyone familiar with how to get the saw unlocked?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*try this*

Apply a slight down pressure on the saw handle while pulling out a 
hortizontal button near the front of the pivoting pin.The reason it won't release may be it need the down pressure to allow it to raise up. The button or pin should be obvious, so keep trying. The whole pivot pin my be seized which is the last thing you want to have, but that is also fixable by using liquid wrench or Kroil on the mechanism overnight. 
:smile: bill


----------



## jocon (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you for the quick response. I tried your suggestion with no luck. The saw will go on an angle, but I can't get it to raise. I gave up and used my table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can you post some photos of both side of the head?*



jocon said:


> Thank you for the quick response. I tried your suggestion with no luck. The saw will go on an angle, but I can't get it to raise. I gave up and used my table saw.


Maybe someone can find the release button.....:blink: bill
A web search does not recognize this brand. Who distributed or sold it?


----------



## jocon (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not sure who sold it - it belonged to my father and he is no longer with us - my mother gave me his tools because of my interest in woodworking - i've only used it a few times- i'll have my son take a look at it - thanks again.


----------



## billybhob (Feb 6, 2013)

jocon said:


> I'm not sure who sold it - it belonged to my father and he is no longer with us - my mother gave me his tools because of my interest in woodworking - i've only used it a few times- i'll have my son take a look at it - thanks again.



Have you figured out the problem. Mine is locked in the up position. It was my fathers also, I used it about 10 years ago - once. Maybe I forgot something. Thanks.

Also, it was sold by Sears


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Here is a parts diagram of a Pro Tech Saw. I don't know if it is the same one, but it might help.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...3/0744300/P9040341/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

A friend of mine had a Pro Tech back in the late '90s and it was a DeWalt knock off. If you can find a similar Dewalt you might be able to figure out how it's supposed to work.

Hunter


----------



## billybhob (Feb 6, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Here is a parts diagram of a Pro Tech Saw. I don't know if it is the same one, but it might help.
> 
> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...3/0744300/P9040341/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=
> 
> ...


Thanks Hunter! 

Wow. I am surprised I got an answer from an old post - and a very good helpful answer at that.

Bob


----------



## mimi (Oct 10, 2019)

woodnthings said:


> Apply a slight down pressure on the saw handle while pulling out a
> hortizontal button near the front of the pivoting pin.The reason it won't release may be it need the down pressure to allow it to raise up. The button or pin should be obvious, so keep trying. The whole pivot pin my be seized which is the last thing you want to have, but that is also fixable by using liquid wrench or Kroil on the mechanism overnight.
> :smile: bill


Worked for me! Thanks it had been causing me trouble for ages. Can't believe I hadn't worked out the trick.


----------



## C.W. (Jan 24, 2021)

jocon said:


> Hi - My pro tech mitre saw 7023 is locked in a down position and I can not release it - it was given to me several years ago and I do not have the manual and I tried pushing and pulling every button/knob on the saw but it will not release - is anyone familiar with how to get the saw unlocked?



I know it's been a few years since you posted this, but I just inherited my late husband's pro tech 7208 and can't figure out the handle unlock either. Any suggestions? What worked for you? Where am I not looking?

C.W.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> *try this*
> 
> Apply a slight down pressure on the saw handle while pulling out a
> horizontal button near the front of the pivoting pin.The reason it won't release, may be it needs the down pressure to allow it to raise up. The button or pin should be obvious, so keep trying. The whole pivot pin my be seized which is the last thing you want to have, but that is also fixable by using liquid wrench or Kroil on the mechanism overnight.
> 😄 bill


If the locking pin is seized, after spraying some penetrating lub and waiting a while at least 1/2 hr, give it a few light taps with a nylon tipped mallet.
This is typical of most miter and sliding miter saws. You need to press down enough to release the horizontal sliding lock pin which requires a "TWIST" to unlock it. Once you twist it in the right direction CCW or CW it will be able to be pulled out. That's my experience at least.


----------

